# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Mp3 Playlist copier

## BenJones

Hi this is a small tool i made to copy mp3 files from winamp play lists to other locations, I made this after i needed to copy some files.



At the moment it only deals with pls files but i try and update it to work with m3u files. Anyway hope you find the code usfull.

----------


## purya

hi BenJones
 can you add inheritance to program Mp3 Playlist copier?
thank you

----------

